# when they say fructose do they mean?



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

hi when they say that fructose can cause diarrhea do they also mean high fructose corn syrup also?..i was reading that,mannitol,sorbitol and fructose are some thing can cause this.anyone?


----------



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

yes, they can all cause fructrose. Corn syrup even has fructrose, and high fructrose syrup has HIGH fructrose in in. try to stay away from that stuff.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

In my case, staying away from high fructose corn syrup has meant the following improvements:1. Only 1-2 trips to the bathroom a day vs. 2+2. Less cramping (MUCH less)3. More energyKeep in mind that even if HFCS doesn't bother you, the foods which contain it are almost all junk anyway. Some breads and cereals are likely exceptions to that rule, but if too many of your calories are coming from HFCS, you might want to think about dietary changes regardless of IBS!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Fructose is the same thing whether you get it from a whole food, or from high fructose corn syrup.It is a specific sugar molecule (glucose is another simple sugar...many sugars, lactose, sucrose (table sugar) etc have two simple sugers bonded together) and anything that mentions fructose has the same thing in it.K.


----------



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

ok well now i dont know what to eat cause all the swwets i eat have the stuff in them.i looked at the labels on pop tarts guess what its in them and granola bars and even in the jelly i eat.i give up.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

People who have fructose intolerance- this is the diet suggested http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...t=002400#000000


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

is fructose in sweets?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends on the "sweets"Candies/baked goods for diabetics are sometimes made with fructose rather than with Sucrose (table sugar which is one part glucose and one part fructose, generally fructose is absorbed best when 1:1 with glucose like it is in sucrose, so most people who can't tolerate fructose by itself may do OK with sucrose.)Many soft drinks (some candies/baked goods/processed foods) in the US are made with high fructose corn syrup rather than Sucrose (or cane sugar).K.


----------

